# Lake Champlain/Upstate NY Family, soon to be cruisers



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We are from upstate NY - the Albany area. Our kids are currently 11 and 7. Our current boat, Pelican, a Passport 40, is kept at Willsboro Bay Marina on Lake Champlain. In June of 2009 we plan on taking a couple of years to cruise the St. Lawrence Seaway, Nova Scotia, New England, the US east coast and beyond. Ultimately, we'd like to do a circumnavigation. If you're ever in our neck of the woods (Champlain or passing through Albany to go to (or from) the Canals) drop us a note and we'll host you for lunch/dinner and drive you around!


----------



## joshuawlaraway75 (2 mo ago)

Hello there mate - *labatt. I sure was surprised that no other posters for this thread. I would love to listen to the stories of your travels from the circumnavigation and up through nova scotia. I am sure others would love to hear stories. Thanks. *


----------

